# Crazy Drivers in Dubai ...is this reflective of other Arab countries?



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

I knew the standard of driving was bad here in Dubai after spending the first few months getting around by taxi. If proof was ever required that practice doesn't make perfect then a trip in a local taxi shows 14 hours a day driving isn't the making of a good driver. 

I now have a car and when I was looking at which to buy I decided it was either going to be a 4X4 for protection from the suicide drivers or a high performance responsive model. I decided on the latter and I've always had Audi models in previous years but despite the stigma of the badge I noticed a BMW M3 on Dubizzle was just too good a price to walk away from. 

Like any other man in denial I guess I regard myself as a good driver. I was a professional driver in the UK, I have seven years no claims, I use my mirrors and only manouvre when safe space permits, I don't hog lanes and I anticipate other drivers movements and allow for this. After being involved in an accident in the UK which was my word against the other driver I decided to buy a video camera (similar to the one the Police use) which automatically records accidents and you can manually record incidents like dangerous driving. I had to use the video camera 6 times in 5 years and one incident was against a traffic police officer who was sacked due to the nature of his driving and subsequent lying conduct over the matter. Suffice to say when I heard about the 'local rules' here in Dubai I fitted the camera immediately.


Despite this I have never seen such Crazy, Egotistical, suicidal driving as those here in Dubai and they all seem to have Toyota 4x4's?! Is there some kinda offer I'm not aware of like 'buy our 4X4 at special price but to be used to wipe out the expat infidels'? There'll be a common situation like a slow moving car in the middle lane which I want to overtake. I look into my mirrors, guage the speed of the traffic in the lane I want to move into, clear space so I indicate, accelerate making a responsive manouvre and sure enough the Toyota is well back but flashing his lights like 'how dare I move into his lane' to the point where he accelerates much quicker than he was going earlier, right upto my bumper and carries on flashing. I pull over and he roars ahead but then in the distance he slows down to the speed we both were doing earlier?! Some even swerve infront and slam the brakes on?! 

I wondered if this was 'normal' in other UAE and Arab countries? Sure you get little boys everywhere but there seems to be a disproportionate amount here?!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

It seems to be accepted behaviour in the region, Saudi is also notorious 

WHO issued a report on traffic safety a few days ago and it is a proven fact that you are seven times more likely to be killed in a car in the UAE than you would be in the UK.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

It seems to be accepted behaviour in the region, Saudi is also notorious 

WHO issued a report on traffic safety a few days ago and it is a proven fact that you are seven times more likely to be killed in a car in the UAE than you would be in the UK.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

As Maytom said, overtaking on the shoulders in Saudi is considered "normal" behavior. Driving is Dubai is pretty dangerous, coupled with the fact that the roads change almost on a daily basis. Don't use the left lane unless you are driving over 200kmph... seems to be the speed in that lane here! yeesh

Which year M3? E36? E46? E90? nice cars, was going to buy an E46 but ended up with something else


----------



## ecanem22 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Rugged Blonde,
what sort of camera is it that you have, and have you seen something similar available in DUbai? Could be handy...


----------



## alabbasu (Jun 20, 2009)

Ruggedblond said:


> I knew the standard of driving was bad here in Dubai after spending the first few months getting around by taxi. If proof was ever required that practice doesn't make perfect then a trip in a local taxi shows 14 hours a day driving isn't the making of a good driver.
> 
> I now have a car and when I was looking at which to buy I decided it was either going to be a 4X4 for protection from the suicide drivers or a high performance responsive model. I decided on the latter and I've always had Audi models in previous years but despite the stigma of the badge I noticed a BMW M3 on Dubizzle was just too good a price to walk away from.
> 
> ...


But Arabs are only 10% of Dubai population!!! I don't think those bad drivers are Arabs.


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

alabbasu said:


> But Arabs are only 10% of Dubai population!!! I don't think those bad drivers are Arabs.



You may need to research that statistic. Emeratis are around 20% of the population, and then there are Arabs from other countries.

Having said that, you are right - the bad drivers are not all Arabs.

There are different types of bad drivers, and I won't attempt to assign ethnicity to them:


The ''rude aggressive high speed lightflashing tail gater"" who refuses to understand the destruction that can be caused by a 2 tonne missile. 

The "drift all over the roader" for whom linemarkings are a thing of puzzlement.

The "look you in the eye before pulling out in front of you w****r". Enough said.

The "dont even look before pullng out in front of you w****r".

And not to forget the "simply no ability to make a car travel in a straight liner".

And let's not forget labour camp buses.

Have I missed anyone? :kiss:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

alabbasu said:


> But Arabs are only 10% of Dubai population!!! I don't think those bad drivers are Arabs.


why turn this into a Race issue?:blah::blah::blah: 

nobody said anything about who was driving the car's!!! only "is this acceptable in arab countries, which it appears to be, this is down to policing and politics.

10% Arabs in Dubai?? you may need to revise that a lot maybe 10% UAE nationals, but there are a lot of Arab Ex-pats too.

If you want to start the subject of Local/Arab drivers then we can start looking at the facts and the statistics and you will find that this minority is also much more likely to be involved in fatal crashes(I don't call them accidents anymore, cause driving like that is putting your life at risk and accepting the risk, therefore not an accident)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just to add....

Installing a video camera - that's illegal, filming other people without their agreement is a deportable offence and the police will take a very dim view on that - esp if the person you're filming is a woman (6 months and deport - FACT).

Who the hell do you think you are anyway? You come across as a self righteous "I'm perfect" sort of character.

Maybe you's be better off in Surrey spying on your neighbours and complaining that their dog pisses on your Pirellis.

Live and let live.


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Nagging about traffic is common to newbies  and to quote Time Out - beware of the people using indicators as they are new to the roads Dubai ))))))))))))


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The standard of driving in Qatar seems even worse than UAE. The only saving grace is that they don't drive as fast


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just to add....
> 
> Installing a video camera - that's illegal, filming other people without their agreement is a deportable offence and the police will take a very dim view on that - esp if the person you're filming is a woman (6 months and deport - FACT).
> 
> ...


 

I don't see the Police jailing shop owners for their CCTV cameras. With your logic 'Who do they think they are trying to prosecute thieves. How self righteous of them' DAMN RIGHT but common sense ain't so common is it?! '

Perfect' ...no and far from it but I don't cause problems for others unlike those who this thread was about who terrorise drivers, cause accidents, and even death and then turn around and say 'prove it'.


----------



## alabbasu (Jun 20, 2009)

I totally agree with ruggedblond. I don't think it is against the law to fix a camera inside your car. And I don't think ruggedblond deserves all that harsh answers.


----------



## omardelacruz (Jun 20, 2009)

That driving attitude is common to arab countries. Here in Qatar is the same and it is worst in Egypt.


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

ecanem22 said:


> Hi Rugged Blonde,
> what sort of camera is it that you have, and have you seen something similar available in DUbai? Could be handy...


I have a purpose built windscreen mounted camera which has built in recording via a memory stick. It continuously records (in colour) 20 seconds of activity in front of the vehicle. A single, road facing high quality camera operates day & night. 

When an incident occurs, caused by sharp breaking, rapid acceleration, excessive cornering or sudden impact, it saves the recorded video of the 14 seconds immediately before and the 6 seconds immediately after the incident. 
This incident is downloaded into the event review software via a Memory Stick, or USB cable, allowing it to be analysed in detail. £499

I have found it to be invaluable and it's cost has been justified in proving fault in accidents and incidents where I would have lost my no claims bonus without it. In addition it saved the impossible task of proving in court that a Police traffic officer deliberately swerved across my car and misjudged causing damage and then drove off at high speed claiming he was attending an emergency call.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

kolhoznik said:


> Nagging about traffic is common to newbies  and to quote Time Out - beware of the people using indicators as they are new to the roads Dubai ))))))))))))


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To my knowledge it is illegal to film people in the UAE without their permission, so anyone proposing to install a camera in their car is asking for trouble.

There are a few posters on this board who have been living in the UAE for several years and thus are better aware of the laws here than many who have just arrived. Some new posters would be advised to take their comments on board. I find it extaordinary that people who have been in the UAE for five minutes think they know everything. Be sensible and listen to those that do know.

I will also not tolerate offensive posts and if there are any more then people will receive warnings.

This board is designed to be place to provide helpful and friendly information to people, not for a few posters to act like arrogant schoolboys.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Worth noting in regards to CCTV in shops recording people without their permission. Shops must display a sign stating that CCTV recording is taking place.

By entering the shop with the signage displayed, you are giving your permission for your image to be recorded


----------

